# My first



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm just getting into this hobby and I've been learning to use XTrackCAD. The only issue I have is turnouts and crossings. Every time I put one in it's a major rip up and pain to get the tracks to line up. I'm getting better at it though and I'd like some input on my first pass layout. I'm going to build it high enough to have a duck under to get into the middle.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks pretty neat.

Throw in an industry spur or two and a siding track so your trains and extra railcars have something to do.

In the middle of the screen are those to be.overpasses or crossings? If overpasses I worry you will not have room from the nearest common switch point to make the 4" climb if HO scale.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

MarkVIIIMarc said:


> Looks pretty neat.
> 
> Throw in an industry spur or two and a siding track so your trains and extra railcars have something to do.
> More turnouts to deal with I guess I'll figure them out after a while.
> ...


Not sure how to accomplish this so I think I'll try removing the outer connection or try some crossings. I really don't know what I'm doing.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

You could try a program called anyrail. It is quite intuitive. And using flex track in it is super easy, easy to cut, stretch and join little niggly bits.

But I love the available space, is it a dedicated room? you could get a bit of an industry/yard up the left side, where its a bit empty.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Like the layout.....might want to consider insuring that you can reach the back sides of the layout (those against a wall).


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

broox said:


> You could try a program called anyrail. It is quite intuitive. And using flex track in it is super easy, easy to cut, stretch and join little niggly bits.
> 
> But I love the available space, is it a dedicated room? you could get a bit of an industry/yard up the left side, where its a bit empty.


I've tried Anyrail and quickly ran out of track for the free version. It's hard to tell if it's any easier then XtrackCAD without buying the full blown version.

This is a dedicated space sort of. My hobby woodworking shop has been shoved to the other end of the room to allow for the trains. It's a heated and insulated space in my garage/woodshop.

I'm considering some kind of fantasy place like the North Pole or something to get the grandkids excited about.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Carl said:


> Like the layout.....might want to consider insuring that you can reach the back sides of the layout (those against a wall).


I was just out there looking at that problem. What can I do? Got to have those big radii, 18" minimum I think. 22" for the outside track.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If you can find a way to work in a reverse loop, it will make it fun to have trains running in both direction.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok, here's one with a reverse loop. This looks much better to me.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's Layout4. After running the train simulator, I realized just how easy it is to crash into turnouts. How can I protect my trains from crashes?


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Hutch said:


> Here's Layout4. After running the train simulator, I realized just how easy it is to crash into turnouts. How can I protect my trains from crashes?
> View attachment 23193


My concern would be reaching the corner on the bottom right. Unless you're really tall or have long arms it could be a stretch. If your running a DCC system that should prevent any crashing of locos into each other, though I may be misunderstanding what you are saying.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm 6'2" so the reach shouldn't be a problem.
As for the crashes, I'm talking about having turnouts in the wrong position. Will dcc take care of that? Sensors or something. I'm totally new.
Oh, the table isn't against a wall on the left. It is about a foot 18" from the end of my workbench so I can squeeze in if I need to.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Been going through some changes. Can't follow the plan until I purchase more track and switches. In the mean time, I'm going to try to get this much running. I'm hoping to turn the doorway into some kind of easily removable trestle/bridge. I thought I could easily duck under it but that got old really fast.

I plan to hot glue the track in place but I need to build the flex up to the easy track first.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Three things.

1. Duck unders do grow old fast. A hinged bridge will be a great improvement.

2. It looks like the track is very close to the wall. You will need clearance for overhang of cars and locomotive.

3. thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Put it on a piano hinge?

These dropped down, just run separate power to them.
The one in the picture isn't sitting right, it does line up.
This is HO.

You can see the door latch thing (what ever it is called) that locks it up tight in the bridge picture, when you want to drop it just unlock it.























.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

The way I have this one fit, it just lifts out quite easily. I can either hang it on the wall until I need it or just let lie on the table. The hinge seems like a better idea though. I'm still considering it and it wouldn't be very difficult to modify it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Southern, you are awfully close to the wall there.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll adjust that before I tack it in. It's just floating right now. How much clearance should I have?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd be wanting at least an inch and a half, and I'd probably be happier with about two inches.  It's hard to tell how much clearance you have, but it looks like the track base is right against the wall.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

Ignore this, I didn't see Hutch's posts on page 2

Steve S


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup The rest of the room is my workshop. If the bug gets me bad enough I'll probably do that. This is an 8' x 18' space. The rest of the garage is unheated so I like to keep a few power tools and workbench in the heated space.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I've made some changes. Wondering if the S curve at the lower left side will give me problems. Changing it will mean spreading the tracks where they cross the open space. I have already built a removable section that would take some doing to change. I think I know the answer.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

*This is what I would like.*

Does anyone use a large hinged section?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont see a problem with a hinged section that big, I know of a couple of layouts that have them around that size. Im not sure if this has been mentioned, but you put a reversing section with that inner loop on the left. Not that its a problem, just will need to be wired for it.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I like that large hinged seciton, with the extra track, will make it more fun I think 

... Although you do lose a yard track...


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

broox said:


> I like that large hinged seciton, with the extra track, will make it more fun I think
> 
> ... Although you do lose a yard track...


That's alright, I only own 6 cars.:laugh:



txdyna65 said:


> I dont see a problem with a hinged section that big, I know of a couple of layouts that have them around that size. Im not sure if this has been mentioned, but you put a reversing section with that inner loop on the left. Not that its a problem, just will need to be wired for it.


I'm aware of the reversing loop. It was suggested earlier in this thread I think, so I put it in. Now I have 2 additional turn outs attached to it. I'm not sure that's a good idea. I haven't really thought about the additional circuitry I may need for those. Will they cause me grief?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Hutch said:


> I've made some changes. Wondering if the S curve at the lower left side will give me problems.


Most trains will be fine with it. It sounds like you will not be running long trains, So i think if you weight the cars you will be fine.



Hutch said:


> Does anyone use a large hinged section?


 One of the clubs that i belong to has one. It is on a module layout that goes to shows. If you have any hidden track put a re railer section there. It is nice to have trains jump back on track without stopping.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Southern said:


> Most trains will be fine with it. It sounds like you will not be running long trains, So i think if you weight the cars you will be fine.
> 
> One of the clubs that i belong to has one. It is on a module layout that goes to shows. If you have any hidden track put a re railer section there. It is nice to have trains jump back on track without stopping.


If I go with the large hinged trap door, after this input I think I'm going to do it, then I will probably staighten that S-curve out also. I would like to have at least 2 re-railers on this layout. One of them right up front in case the cars need a little help.

Pics coming of new trap door.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

How bout this small change, it makes the S curve a bit kinder. you also get all the excitment of a X-ing thing!


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about that is I'll have to make another trip to the hobby shop. 


On second thought I love it.:thumbsup:

After trying to draw that up I couldn't make it work with my chosen minimum radius of 18".hwell:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I wasn't sure what the minimum radius would have ended up being.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Could open it up more, but you still might have a bit of the S curve effect.











Hard to say without having the XtrackCad software to play with.


The plus side is your hinged walkway wouldnt need to be so big


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I think this solves all the S curves and makes the door smaller.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Its getting there :thumbsup:

Only thing I can see is that the 3 tracks on the bridge all sorta do the same thing, know what I mean?
I'm not infornt of yhe main pc right now, so I cant give you any quality ms paint inspiration (  ) but if you remove a track / change it slightly, it mite make it a bit more 'challenging' to run.
Not sure..
Dunno.. I'll sleep on it. see if I have an idea in the middle of the night


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Got the wood working done.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

broox said:


> Its getting there :thumbsup:
> 
> Only thing I can see is that the 3 tracks on the bridge all sorta do the same thing, know what I mean?
> I'm not infornt of yhe main pc right now, so I cant give you any quality ms paint inspiration (  ) but if you remove a track / change it slightly, it mite make it a bit more 'challenging' to run.
> ...


I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning.:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I need a solution for closing this door so that it always meets the edge of the table perfectly flat and flush when it's closed. Someone suggested window locks. That would probably work I think. Any ideas? Side to side I'm not concerned with. I can just put a couple of locating pins in the stop so when the door closes, it has to line up with the pins.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

That going to look good whit two train running at the time


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

coupman35 said:


> That going to look good whit two train running at the time


I hope so.
Thanks


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

you could use sliding glass door latches like in this one, maybe?
http://csxdixieline.blogspot.com/2009/01/howto-install-dropdown-gate.html


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

A little progress report. The layout has changed a little and I'm still waiting on more track and DCC stuff. After adding a couple of Tortoise switch machines and toggles to the reversing section last night, I have an operational layout. I need to tidy up the wiring and stuff like that but it works!
Don't look at the mess:laugh:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I like the tweaked layout


----------

